# RB26 Main & Rod Bearing recommendations



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Got an RB26 that's going to get rebuilt, but I wanted some opinions (with evidence to back it up if possible!) on Main Bearings and Rod Bearings. 

The Block is a stock RB26, Crank is a N1, Rods are a Nitto I-Beam, and tomei oil pump (with supertech spline gear) 

My end game power figure is between 800 to 900hp to the wheels (Its a preferred target, its not -necessary- to hit that figure) 

Assistance on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

What exactly are you looking for, manufacture recommendation? For the RB - ACL race bearings.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, manufacture recommendations. 

And ACL is in my top list, however I'm hearing they have a habit of 'pinching'. I'm not to sure how valid the statement is as I don't have anything to confirm or deny the claim.

I want to make sure that for my application that the Bearings wont be a potential fault point.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

I am in the process of doing this myself. 

Your block will have a letter stamped next to each main on the gasket surface for the sump. This is Nissan's "Grading". There is also markings on your crank.

Taking these two letters, and putting them into the matrix in the Nissan manual will tell you the grade of bearings you need. 

Any other bearing, regardless of manufacturer will not fit as well as the genuine nissan ones.

I hope that helps.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You'll want Nissan bearing.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Top budget - Nismo both.
Medium budget - Nismo rods, nissan mains.
Low budget - nissan both.

Nismo are just treated nissan but are stronger and more durable, developed for their race engines.

Wouldn't touch any bearings that aren't available in the full range of nissan grades.
How many engines with spun bearings run non nissan?????


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend of mine runs a 1500hp 2.5l V8 drag car. He uses Mini 1275GT big end bearings and he's never had any issues. You just need a bearing that's well made.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> A friend of mine runs a 1500hp 2.5l V8 drag car. He uses Mini 1275GT big end bearings and he's never had any issues. You just need a bearing that's well made.


Russ Carpenter?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Russ Carpenter?


Robin Read.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

xDamonWolfx said:


> Yes, manufacture recommendations.
> 
> And ACL is in my top list, however I'm hearing they have a habit of 'pinching'. I'm not to sure how valid the statement is as I don't have anything to confirm or deny the claim.
> 
> I want to make sure that for my application that the Bearings wont be a potential fault point.


They do pinch and I wouldn't use them. I prefer Nismo or even OEM Nissan.

Most engines with spun bearings seem to be ACL.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> They do pinch and I wouldn't use them. I prefer Nismo or even OEM Nissan.
> 
> Most engines with spun bearings seem to be ACL.


Really? I've seen ACL used in high end/demanding applications and they seem to do the job. Not trying to counter claim, just wanting more context in regards to these items. 

So far I've seen the most recommendations for Kings, Nismo, and ACL.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Rich_A said:


> I am in the process of doing this myself.
> 
> Your block will have a letter stamped next to each main on the gasket surface for the sump. This is Nissan's "Grading". There is also markings on your crank.
> 
> ...


I've been informed of that as well. If I am to go Nissan I'd go with the Nismo, after all I'd assume all the R&D they've spent on it has to account for something tangible. 

As mentioned above, would the Nismo's be up to par? And I've also been recommended to get bearings that have extra oil clearance since I'll be having a higher pressure environment in which that would benefit.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

lightspeed said:


> Top budget - Nismo both.
> Medium budget - Nismo rods, nissan mains.
> Low budget - nissan both.
> 
> ...


And excellent point. I'm only weary because I can't seem to find enough feedback and reviews in that regard. So I have no real basis context wise to feel more confident in that selection.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Russ Carpenter?


Interesting. I don't intend to hit such numbers myself, but I want to make sure what I'm getting will best fit my application. 

I do know it is a balance game when it comes to components. Can't really have the best of everything and a 'sweet spot' needs to be found. 

One can have really tough bearings that can survive 1500hp applications, but would need to be replaced frequently, and vise versa.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

2 spun engines I pulled apart were ACL.

Nothing wrong with the bearings, just that people don't set the clearances properly with them.

Nissan/Nismo grades just make the job easy and ensure 100% accuracy.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

lightspeed said:


> 2 spun engines I pulled apart were ACL.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the bearings, just that people don't set the clearances properly with them.
> 
> Nissan/Nismo grades just make the job easy and ensure 100% accuracy.


So its more of an issue of clearance in general, and Nismo/Nissan bearings make that task easier. So in that case, what about part life? I was told by a tech at Kings that King bearings would normally be replaced around 30k miles, give or take.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

xDamonWolfx said:


> So its more of an issue of clearance in general, and Nismo/Nissan bearings make that task easier. So in that case, what about part life? I was told by a tech at Kings that King bearings would normally be replaced around 30k miles, give or take.


It's all about what clearance you should have. You have Nissan's recommended clearance, or you could add a few 10th or 2 as often recommended. Or, add a thou or 2 as some people do. 
Just remember why.


----------



## xDamonWolfx (Sep 2, 2016)

Of course, and in my case, I was informed (by a number of engine builders from a few shops) that for my application, having the extra oil clearance (+0.001+) would be most choice in this instance after elaborating to them my planned parts configuration.


----------

